# Ocala area (possible move)



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be applying for a job in ocala this week, so possibly making a move from nc in the future and looking for some information on the fishing and general area information.

Looks like I would be about an hour from homosassa and two hours from mosquito lagoon. So reds and trout seem like an easy daytrip.

I'm sure there is a lot that I'm missing as I'm still in the research phase.

I have my fingers crossed as I have been trying to move to fla for the past two years and this has been the first good looking chance


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Good luck! You will be slap dab in the middle of some great fly fishing; as long as you don't mind a little driving. The fall,winter and spring are prime times for sightfishing redfish in the IRL and ML while the spring offers great shots at tarpon in and around Homosassa. Both areas are an easy drive from the Ocala area where there is also plenty of fantastic bass fishing.


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in Ocala. It's great close to both coasts and you have plenty of fresh water also if you're into that. I try and hit Crystal River at least once a week.

Where you apply'n for a job?


----------



## messier69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Your going to end up in a fishermens paradise. Crystal River and Homosassa are the best kept secrets in Florida. And with some of the best freshwater, saltwater and scalloping found anywhere in Florida the sky is the limit as far as your options are concerned.

I live here I should know. Just do us all a favor and keep the Nature Coast a secret.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

moving down after the first of the year!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> moving down after the first of the year!


--congradurations !!
stay outta my spots 
-a


----------

